# UGH... I must be the WORST doggie mom EVER



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel awful. I have cried. I have been sick. It's not even been 2 hrs.  

I was at work, closing up, when I got a call from my mom. Now, my mom doesn't just call for no reason. I've been leaving Acheron at my parents' house while I am at work, because my mom stays at home and can let him go potty during the day while I'm working. 
Well, I answered. And I left right then. As soon as I got to my mom and dad's house, I instantly started to lose it. Sitting at the back door, tail wagging like crazy because mom was there to pick him up, was my little Acheron.
Immediately left for the vet I USED to work at, because unlike my new job they were willing to work with me on payment and I knew I was about to drop a load of cash.

So what happened? My mother's 78lb lab mix attacked Acheron. He shouldn't have been around him at all, as it was agreed that they would be kept 100% separate because Motomo is unpredictable. 
Results? A hole in the center of his forehead, super deep (barely missed cracking the skull). A "fish-hook" puncture on his right cheek by his mouth. The gums on the right side of his mouth are fairly shredded. He lost one of his baby teeth. 

In the end, he got sutures to help his gums heal, sutures and staples on his forhead, sutures on his cheek. All the wounds were flushed 7-8 times, and he now has to wear a cone of shame. Two antibiotics and a pain reliever. UGHHH! My poor baby.  NEVER leaving him in someone else's hands again (at the LEAST not someone who owns their own dog...).


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It sucks. Sending really speedy get well wishes for Acheron and big hugs to you.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you, Jan  I'm hoping nothing gets infected or abscessed... But it really is awful... My poor little hunk now looks like he's part of the Frankenstein family...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor little guy, I hope he heals up soon

Accidents happen


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

oh no! Get better quick little guy! :hugs:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh poor fella! Hope he heals soon! Maybe you could take him to work a couple days.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, Kymmey, honey, I am so very sad and sorry. Poor little guy, and poor you!
Please don't blame yourself. You only had his best interest at heart. The little ones tend to heal fast. Try not to be too hard on yourself. You thought you had put him in the best place he could be while you had to work.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Get well soon acheron


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am glad he is doing okay and your Mom must feel awful. Will you be able to have someone else to check on him when you are working and he is healing? And your not a bad doggie mom. Hugs to you both.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone  I know it couldn't have been predicted. But I still feel like I've utterly failed him.

I talked to my boss, and she will be allowing him at work with me so he can be observed...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Get Well Soon Acheron.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ouch! poor pup, heal quickly Acheron.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh man, that's awful. Sorry to hear about your little guy!

I'm sure once it heals, it'll all just be a bad memory..

Hope he has a fast recovery!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you Alyssa, Nigel and Gh. We know it will VERY likely scar...

One of my biggest concerns right now is if this will have an affect on him mentally. I don't want this bad experience to lead him into fear or dog aggression. He's such a bold, bouncy puppy...  
And of course, since I work at a vet, I'm freaked out about infection and abscesses.

I should have known better than to leave him in a house with a dog like this, directions/agreements not to allow interaction aside.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Puppies can be pretty resilient and I'm sure he will bounce back pretty fast.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well he is already "talking" to me. I took a couple pics (I'll be taking pics every 4-5 hrs to keep track of swelling and such better)... 









^grumbling at me when I told him to go back to sleep


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

::


GsdLoverr729 said:


> We know it will VERY likely scar...
> 
> And of course, since I work at a vet, I'm freaked out about infection and abscesses.
> 
> I should have known better than to leave him in a house with a dog like this, directions/agreements not to allow interaction aside.


Please don't beat yourself up. :hug:What is done, is done. 

Maybe it won't scar...what does he look like? Can you show us?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just posted 3 pics of it. The wounds look really clean, thanks to my AMAZING former coworkers. But it's such a large wound and was so deep, plus all the sutures and staples. :/


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, poor little baby. 

But you know what? The good thing is, he got away with no injury to his eyes.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's what one of my friends was just saying. Initially I'd thought his eye HAD been injured, because of all the blood. Luckily it was just from the forehead wound and his eyes are bright and alert. And his jaw wasn't broken or dislocated thank god..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do commend you for not strangling Motomo.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Poor baby! Hugs and well wishes from afar. A bit morbid, but I think it's a silver lining that he has such a pet/vet knowledgeable Mom to take care of him. And clearly a very caring one at that.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I feel awful. I have cried. I have been sick. It's not even been 2 hrs.
> 
> I was at work, closing up, when I got a call from my mom. Now, my mom doesn't just call for no reason. I've been leaving Acheron at my parents' house while I am at work, because my mom stays at home and can let him go potty during the day while I'm working.
> Well, I answered. And I left right then. As soon as I got to my mom and dad's house, I instantly started to lose it. Sitting at the back door, tail wagging like crazy because mom was there to pick him up, was my little Acheron.
> ...


Heck I hope Acheron Gets Better Better Better!!!

As of the lab mix, He needs some serious help. I wouldn't keep him in the house, Sorry for my 2 Sense, None of my business. Hope everyone gets better.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Poor baby!!!! He'll be fine though. He was happy to see you so that's a plus. I doubt this will leave a lasting impression on him, especially if he continues to socialize with stable dogs. He's young enough yet it shouldn't be a problem, especially since you said he's such a solid little guy in temperament. And if it does scar, it wont matter because he'll still be gorgeous! He wont care that he has a scar. He can grow up all rugged and manly! 

I'm sure your mom feels awful. Any idea how it happened? Were they accidentally let out at the same time?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sunflowers- I can honestly say. I never knew I had this much self control. I think the main thing that saved him was the urgency of getting Acheron to the vet.

Kah- Thank you for your wishes and kind words.. I just want him to be ok. 

Guzzo- Thank you. The lab mix has had issues his whole life. Even when he got adopted at 11 weeks old from the shelter he was aggressive/fearful. The best thing would honestly be to put him down. But since he is so healthy, and happy when it's just him and my parents they don't have the heart for it.

Krystal- Apparently my mom thought the puppy was crated and let Motomo out of her room, but Acheron was actually loose and chewing on his favorite toy when Motomo came in. Instant attack. I have no problem with scars in general, I have them and so does Koda. But I feel bad that he has to hurt so much.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Thank you, Jan  I'm hoping nothing gets infected or abscessed... But it really is awful... My poor little hunk now looks like he's part of the Frankenstein family...


Your little hunk is still a hunk and will grow up to be a big gorgeous hunk. He will just have a bit of added character. What more could you want? A hunk with character 

There is no doubt Mom now understands what 100% separated means and why. Most likely she feels horrible about this happening. 

I'll jump in and say while most puppies are tough and can bounce back, still as soon as he is up to it, get started on the socialization and help him through it.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am already working with my friends and coworkers to set up some socialization opportunities once he is up to it. And I'm enrolling him in puppy class as well. 
I know for a fact my mom feels awful, she was bawling her eyes out when I got there, and when I brought him back by to get his toys and crate from them she got even worse. I don't want her to feel this badly though... Yes, she should have checked with my dad to be sure he was crated before letting out Motomo but she didn't want this to happen. And she feels awful. And I love my mom (flaws aside).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Sunflowers- I can honestly say. I never knew I had this much self control. I think the main thing that saved him was the urgency of getting Acheron to the vet.
> 
> Kah- Thank you for your wishes and kind words.. I just want him to be ok.
> 
> Guzzo- Thank you. The lab mix has had issues his whole life. Even when he got adopted at 11 weeks old from the shelter he was aggressive/fearful.


If blame for the accident must be levied, it should be levied at the humans who were caring for the puppy. Sorry, but the lab mix has had issues his whole life, even at 11 weeks old he was aggressive/fearful. It was understood that the lab would not have access to the puppy. If we have to be angry with anyone it would be the owner or caretaker of the lab that allowed it to have access to the puppy. And if your mom went back on what she agreed to as to whether the two would be separated, then I would hope that she would at least offer to help with the vet bill, if she is in a position to help at all. 

But to blame the lab mix, when it was understood that it had/has issues all along, doesn't make sense.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Sunflowers- I can honestly say. I never knew I had this much self control. I think the main thing that saved him was the urgency of getting Acheron to the vet.
> 
> Kah- Thank you for your wishes and kind words.. I just want him to be ok.
> 
> ...


 
So it sounds like an honest mistake. An expensive and scary one but still one that clearly wasn't intentional.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I do commend you for not strangling Motomo.


I was just about to say that too...


Although those pictures almost brought me to tears (poor baby!!).... It could have been SOOOOO much worse!!! The size difference between the two is huge.... if Motomo wanted to kill him, he would have succeeded. Not to mention, his eyes look fine, and there's no permanent damage. I mean there may or may not be scaring...... but that's cosmetic. Don't sweat that right now (though I understand, I would be too!), he'll heal up! Puppies are resilient little buggers! 

Don't blame yourself. It's not your fault, you couldn't have seen this coming... you did all YOU can to prevent this. It's not fair to put that added stress on yourself.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> But to blame the lab mix, when it was understood that it had/has issues all along, doesn't make sense.


No one is blaming, Sue. 
Yeah, logically, we know the humans messed up and the lab was being himself.

But on an emotional level, we know he was the one who did all the attacking and biting. And in the heat of things, the first thing my gut would have felt is a want to strangle the dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Selzer- My mom offered to help with the bills, but they aren't in a position to do so and I won't ask that of her (if only because she is my mother and I'm sensitive to her monetary situation). It was not the lab's fault. True. But the first reaction was to want to go after what went after my baby. 

Krystal- I believe it was. A very easily avoidable mistake, but not an intentional breaking of the agreement as I'd initially believed.

Alyssa- Thank you. I am glad that it isn't worse. 78 lbs vs 10 lbs, he could easily have been killed. The bite on his forehead actually came VERY close to piercing into his brain. But luck had it to where it didn't. Thank god.

Sunflowers- Much better way to put it than my attempt lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I am already working with my friends and coworkers to set up some socialization opportunities once he is up to it. And I'm enrolling him in puppy class as well.
> I know for a fact my mom feels awful, she was bawling her eyes out when I got there, and when I brought him back by to get his toys and crate from them she got even worse. I don't want her to feel this badly though... Yes, she should have checked with my dad to be sure he was crated before letting out Motomo but she didn't want this to happen. And she feels awful. And I love my mom (flaws aside).


 
I imagine your mom feels like she failed on a pretty large scale. I also bet she loves that adorable little pup just as much as if he were hers. She made a mistake, knows it, has seen the results of it, and it's probably tearing her apart, especially picking up all his things. I wouldn't be surprised if she offers to help pay for some if not all of his vet care if she's able to.

Acheron will be fine!!!! Sending prayers and well wishes anyway but I have faith he'll bounce out of this and you wont have any fear problems with him out of this experience. Puppy class will be a blast for him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

KZoppa said:


> So it sounds like an honest mistake. An expensive and scary one but still one that clearly wasn't intentional.


I agree. If blame must be levied, it shouldn't be on the unstable dog. But it sounds like your mom was doing you a favor and caring for your puppy, and made a mistake. Happens. 

And as awful as it is, you would feel even worse if you were the one to have had the mishap. Because it is a lot easier to forgive others for mistakes, than it is to forgive ourselves when one of our critters gets hurt. 

It was an accident.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Krystal- She is actually fairly nervous of shepherds, even puppies. But she has moved past that for all my dogs and truly does love them like her own. I think she's more upset than I am (crazy considering I've been in tears all night). I am getting him enrolled in puppy classes once he is up to it, along with socializing with APPROVED coworker/friend dogs. 

Sue- You're right. She was doing me a favor. And I'm happy she apologized and has offered to help despite the fact that she can't afford to do so. I don't feel that blame is needed (now that I've cooled off), but I am glad that everyone involved has learned something. Including me. 
I only wish Acheron hadn't had to suffer for it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow! 

A thread where the responsible parties accept responsibility and offer to make ammends, and where people are understanding of others situations, and where initial feelings are accepted and understood and not acted on. 

I hope and expect the pup will do just fine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its very important to keep him moving forward and bringing him around dogs that are stable. Its the best thing I did for my golden after he was attacked. Hoping for a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sue- LOL! I know, it's shocking. But now that I've had a couple hrs to calm down and realize that Ash won't die  And now that I have talked to my parents and learned EXACTLY what happened, and see that they are truly sorry that it happened. I am just glad that Acheron made it out alive and with no injuries that would last forever (eyes, ripped ears, messed up jaw, etc). 

Llom- Thank you. I'm trying to set up a nice system of socialization for him through dogs that I know are trustworthy. Puppy classes will come asap. Any other ideas would be welcome! He's such a great pup, I don't want this to have a serious impact.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Accidents happen. 

Saturday night, my sister called to take me out to dinner, so I rushed outside to clean poop and feed everyone, and I did not make sure the gate was closed on Joy when I let Jenna and Karma out. Uhg! A few minutes later all three rushed in and were swirling around my ankles. An eight year old bitch (in heat), a four year old bitch and a six month old puppy with a broken toe. While no one was injured, it certainly wasn't my fault that no one was injured. I quickly snagged the six month out of it, and then grabbed the 80 pound bitch by the tail with one hand while working the gate with the other, and miraculously, it was all just a bunch of hot air between the girls. I would really have been kicking myself (not the girls) if it ended otherwise.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yikes! I'm glad everyone is ok! Quick responses can make the biggest differences. I see what you're saying, though. 
At this point, making sure he heals up nicely, doesn't take mental impact from this, and just generally keeping him healthy and happy are my main priorities.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Wow!
> 
> A thread where the responsible parties accept responsibility and offer to make ammends, and where people are understanding of others situations, and where initial feelings are accepted and understood and not acted on.
> 
> I hope and expect the pup will do just fine.


 
it really is a WOW thing isn't it?! QUICK! Everyone take a moment of silence to enjoy this! Not the process that led to this of course but the responsibility being accepted!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

awe, poor little guy. Hugs to you and your baby.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Krystal- Lol! 

Trcy- Thank you. Currently dissolving his pain meds and antibiotic so I can give them to him. Little guy is knocked out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Krystal- She is actually fairly nervous of shepherds, even puppies. But she has moved past that for all my dogs and truly does love them like her own. I think she's more upset than I am (crazy considering I've been in tears all night). I am getting him enrolled in puppy classes once he is up to it, along with socializing with APPROVED coworker/friend dogs.
> 
> Sue- You're right. She was doing me a favor. And I'm happy she apologized and has offered to help despite the fact that she can't afford to do so. I don't feel that blame is needed (now that I've cooled off), but I am glad that everyone involved has learned something. Including me.
> I only wish Acheron hadn't had to suffer for it.


 
well I don't blame her. There's a woman with a little boy in my daughters kindergarten class that doesn't trust shepherds. She has good reason though. She's SLOWLY starting to see that not all are bad though. She's gradually been getting closer and closer to Shasta at the bus stop in the morning. Some people have their reasons that are legit. They ARE an intimidating breed among other things. Least your mom has stepped out enough to love your dogs and see not all are in need of being watched constantly for any signs of trouble.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, when my mother was 13 she had her lip ripped halfway off by her crush's shepherd. I give her mad props for always letting me have one in the house despite it  
She was neutral with Cheeko (for good reason). Kiba she was a little more settled with. She ADORES Koda and views her as just a big goofy puppy. And she has become increasingly fond of Acheron, albeit slowly. 
I'm pretty proud of how far she's come. Regardless of any mistakes she makes, and flaws she has. I have one of the best moms there is  And yes, I'm a rebellious 19 yr old who still openly admits she adores her mom haha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well, when my mother was 13 she had her lip ripped halfway off by her crush's shepherd. I give her mad props for always letting me have one in the house despite it
> She was neutral with Cheeko (for good reason). Kiba she was a little more settled with. She ADORES Koda and views her as just a big goofy puppy. And she has become increasingly fond of Acheron, albeit slowly.
> I'm pretty proud of how far she's come. Regardless of any mistakes she makes, and flaws she has. I have one of the best moms there is  And yes, I'm a rebellious 19 yr old who still openly admits she adores her mom haha


 
see that's okay. That's better than me. My mom is just one massive disappointment after another for me. I love her but I am good without her in the same state as me. 

And MAD props to your mom for what sounds like slowly overcoming her fear. GSDs she doesn't know, I totally understand but at least she's seeing they aren't all like that one. Roughly the same story as the woman at the bus stop in the morning. She was charged by a GSD as she walked past the fence, he jumped the fence and went after her. Absolutely no reason to have done it. She's had a few other negative encounters. I didn't bother trying to explain they aren't all awful dogs. Everyone at the stop adores Shasta and poor Dax is viewed as an MP dog in training though he's not so everyone is afraid of him. Really shows you that coloring affects how the dogs are viewed. Dax LOOKS like a cop dog. Shasta doesn't.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Poor Dax. People tend to react worse to Koda than they do my friend's sable female. 
Ash so far has been pronounced a lab, a chow mix and a "wolfish bear thing" LOL. Now he's a Frankendog. A very adorable, lovable one.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Gosh, how terrible, so sorry this happened to your little Acheron!!! Glad your Mom was able to save him from further injury from the lab and called you immediately to insure he had prompt medical attention!!!

Give the little fellow a big hug from the Hooligans and me!!!


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Aww poor little sausage  it's not your fault! You left Archeron where you thought would be best for his puppy bladder! You can't predict the unpredictable. :hug: hope Archeron gets better soon. Puppy hugs n kisses from River. Xoxox 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Ouch poor little guy  I know vitamin E works wonders for scars for humans, I don't know if it would help with dogs?


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm sorry this happened. Accidents do happen. I'm sure when he heals up this will be a faded memory. How long does he have to wear the cone of shame? Here's to a speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Poor Dax. People tend to react worse to Koda than they do my friend's sable female.
> Ash so far has been pronounced a lab, a chow mix and a "wolfish bear thing" LOL. Now he's a Frankendog. A very adorable, lovable one.


Wolfish bear thing?! That's a new one. Nickname him Frankie! Lol. All the Frankie's I've known have been lovable!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm so sorry this happened. I've been following your threads and enjoying your pictures. Poor little A. 

BUT

I wanted to chime in about concerns of how this will affect him going forward.

A client of mine's adult female GSD attacked her new little GSD male puppy in a similar manner (she had not shown aggression before so it totally came out of the blue)....the poor baby was hurt in a similar manner as A, except his jaw was broken too.

Fast forward and the dogs live peacefully together and the little puppy that was attacked is now a certified SAR dog!

Animals don't hold grudges nor the sense of victimhood we humans have. So with the care (and socialization plans you already have in place  ) chances are very good he will get past this!

Best to you and your little cutie!!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Aww , poor little boo! He is beautiful <3 Brought tears to my eyes to see him with his cone on .

Just want to say you have a great attitude both about your dogs and how you are handling this incident


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Kymmey, how's the little guy doing today? Just wanted to stop by quickly and check on him. Hope he's recovering well!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Poor little guy! Feel better soon Acheron 

Hopefully all will heal with minimal scarring. You're not a bad mom. Things happen, and you can't beat yourself up. That's nice your boss is letting you bring him in, though.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Poor baby! I hope he heals soon and is bouncing around like a happy baby.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Scary! That has always been my worst fear... one of my dogs getting attacked. I hope he bounces back from this like it never happened. 
Cones of shame are sad, but they sure make for some cute pictures!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gayle- Thank you. As upset as we all are that it happened, we were EXTREMELY lucky. The bite came very close to the eyes, his brain... And his jaw could have been severely damaged. We were lucky...

Apple- Thank you! 

Shanna- Not sure... But worth checking into. 

Buckeye- Thank you... He'll be stuck in the cone of shame AT LEAST 10 days. He can't have it off until the staples are removed.

Krystal- It's crazy you said that! I called him Frankenpuppy at work this morning and my coworker said, "NO. Frankie. He is FRANKIEpuppy." LOL!!

Gwen- Thank you! It's nice to hear a story where everything worked out well! I know part of it will be ME getting over it. I can't put out the energy telling him I'm nervous when he's with other dogs. Today he did end up wandering over to my boss's dog in her office (I only allowed him in there because it is a very laidback, elderly dog). He gave her some kisses when she sniffed his nose and they cuddled the whole shift. :wub:

Oisin- Thank you! I am trying to be level-headed, particularly since it WAS an accident. And thinking of how much worse it could be. Everyone on here is helping a ton as well, the good thoughts are keeping me from losing it even worse lol! 

Tricky- Thank you for checking in on him! It means a lot. He is very fussy today, his face was VERY swollen when he woke up this morning. Sleeping most of the time rather than playing with me, but he has been "talking." He was also able to take his meds in some cheese, which is a definite improvement. And we got some wet food into him. Now he's contently napping beside me.

Amy- Thank you. My boss is amazing. I actually JUST started working at this animal hospital last week and everyone is so kind! And understanding!!! I'm a lucky young woman.

Fly- Thank you! He did bounce a bit when he saw the cheese I got for him. 

Berleen- Oh yes. He played up to all my coworker's phone cameras during his short periods of being awake today.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

`Glad to hear he has some puppy pep back in his step!  

I'm sure it'll all be distant memory for him in a few days even! I know what you mean about the nervous energy we must put out. River is Leash Reactive/nervous around other dogs, so of course when I see other dogs, I start to tense up. Probably mostly my fault! 

Arch is still too dang cute! Even if he has a battle wound, it'll be his with pride! :hug:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol! I don't think his pride is hurt at all. He still thinks he's a stud.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

It'll definitely take some time to recover, but at least he's responding well to you!  Glad to hear he's doing ok.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Minimum two weeks for recovery. So it's a fairly long road. But I have high hopes right now, considering the progress he's already made. And he never stopped responding to me. The little bugger gets so excited when I talk to/pet/hold him.


----------

